# It's got to be asked



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

3 1/2 weeks before we travel to Ireland.

Do I bring a cricket bat? :wink:


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> 3 1/2 weeks before we travel to Ireland.
> 
> Do I bring a cricket bat? :wink:


Where are you sailing to... We are off there on the 12th too. Really looking forward to it...


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Oldschool..........in answer to your question......................only to defend yourself... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

we have loads of decent cricketers here, well most of them are still in Granada not like your lot - and its not even in the top 5 games here - it comes somewhere after ludo and scrabble. Buy a hurley and learn areal mans game and one of the fastest team ball and stick games in the world. Seriously- try to take a hurling game when you're here its a treat to watch
Noel


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

what a difference 10 hours makes, excerpt from breaking news in local paper



19:23 Ireland's campaign ends with hammering by Sri Lanka 
09:23 Ireland hoping to end Cricket World Cup on a high


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

navman said:


> Where are you sailing to... We are off there on the 12th too. Really looking forward to it...


Fishguard.

We are so looking forward to this big time  We are not actually sailing until the 14th as we are going to mess about in Pembroke for a couple of days first.

Then spend 3 weeks explaining to the locals just how well their boys did in the world cup.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Pete,

As the monkey said when train ran over his tail ..it wont be long now.

Hope you get some good weather it is great at present.  ......aido


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

We will bring a drop of good weather with us if it turns grey out your way.

Just have the guinness ready :wink:


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

badger said:


> Oldschool..........in answer to your question......................only to defend yourself... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wont be much good against a hurley stick


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ireland cricket team have two things in common with English cricket team well three if you count Ed Joyce but why would you......I would what Vaughan told him before each match before going out and swinging mad for a duck.....how else was Vaughan going to stop from being the worst scorer in a tripe team....

Anyway the two things were/are....

Both teams have a lose understanding on the concept of nationality.

And they are both ****......


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re; the game of hurling*

Many years ago John Wayne went to an All Ireland hurling match in Croke Park. He was in Ireland making some movie at the time.

While watching the match the Irish person who had brought him to the match asked him if he would like to be out there on the field with a hurley in his hand.

"Well I sure as hell wouldn't like to be out there without one" came his quick reply....


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Don't mention the war. 8O


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Don't mention the war. 8O


I often thought when ever you need someone to stop a conversation dead in its tracks Pusser's your man

Nice one Pusser :lol: :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Pusser said:


> Don't mention the war. 8O


 

We're over it!!!


----------

